# Geldosierung über Frequenzumrichter ungenau



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen

Ich will Gel grammgenau dosieren. Ich habe Eine 1200er SPS mit USS Karte und einen Siemens Sinamics G110. Die Freigabe des Umrichters ist Zeitgesteuert und der motor befördert das Gel aus einem großen Fass über eine Schnecke. Für 100g Gel lasse ich den Motor bei 25HZ für 400ms laufen, bei 10 Hz sind es 1,33s und bei 5 Hz sogar 2,5s. Allerdings ist die Dosierung sehr ungenau. Der Wert schwankt von 93g bis 108g. Manchmal sind sogar Ausreißer von bis zu +/- 20g drin. 

So nun zu der Fehlerbehebung die ich schon durchgeführt habe:

Die Baudrate verfünffacht da ich dachte das liegt an der übertragungszeit des Busses. Leider nicht.
Zykluszeit des Programms liegt bei 3ms. Daher kann das auch nicht der Fehler sein.
Das Programm überwacht und mehrmals umgeschrieben, trotzdem keine Änderung.
Dann habe ich die USS-Verbindung abgebaut und bin über die digitalen Ausgänge der SPS auf die digitalen Eingänge des Umrichters gegangen um die Freigabe zu starten.

Dabei habe ich festgestellt das bei geringerer Herzzahl die Schwankungen kleiner werden aber immer noch da sind.

Die Mechanik ist I.O.

Solangsam bin ich echt ratlos.
 Habt ihr da vielleicht noch Anregungen oder Ideen? Einen Parameter im Umrichter vielleicht?


Achja, die Hochlauframpe steht bei 0,0s und die rücklauframpe bei 0,1s.


Vielen Dank schon mal fürs lesen und antworten.

MfG
Boegge


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Ich würde das überhaupt nicht über eine Zeit machen, sondern mit eine bestimmte
Zahl von Umdrehungen die der Antrieb fährt. Drehgeber an den Antrieb bauen und
dann Positonieren, das ist ja mit der 1200er möglich.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Ja das wäre einfacher, aber die mechanik hatte der Kunde gestellt. Daher muss man damit auskommen was man hat.


----------



## norustnotrust (22 Juli 2014)

OH, hab mich verlesen. Dachte es ginge ums GelDdosieren. 

Naja bei 75,18 g/s sind 3g gerade mal 0,0399s. Ich nehme an die 0,1s Rampe berücksichtigst als Vorabschaltwert oder?


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
was hast du denn in deiner SPS für eine Zykluszeit ? Welche Form der Zeitmessung betreibst du ? Einfach über einen Timer ? Kann die 1200er einen Zeit-OB ? Wenn ja dann vielleicht mal in die Richtung ausweichen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Gelddosierung wäre auch nicht schlecht 
Ja tue ich.  Ich habe auch eine toleranz von +/- 3g.
Allerdings dürfte dann bei 5 Hz und eine Verfahrzeit von 2,5 sek bei 100g die 0,1s Rampe nicht auffallen.
Leider ist das nicht der fall. :neutral:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Besteht den die möglichkeit, das du den Umrichter so Parametrierst, das du 
es irgendwie den Umrichter überlässt, selbständig einen Impuls zu fahren.
Siemens Umrichter sind nicht so meine Welt.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Ich habe eine Zykluszeit von 3ms. Die Zeitmessung ist eine einfach umrechnung der Werte. Habe mich solange dran gehangelt bis ich die passenden werte hatte.
Habe auch schon einen Weckalarm-OB eingesetzt mit einer zeit von 10ms.
Hat alles nix geholfen


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Besteht den die möglichkeit, das du den Umrichter so Parametrierst, das du
> es irgendwie den Umrichter überlässt, selbständig einen Impuls zu fahren.
> Siemens Umrichter sind nicht so meine Welt.





Was meinst du mit Impuls? Ich habe leider generell kein Feedback vom Motor wieviel umdrehung oder wieviel gel durchgeflossen sind...


----------



## norustnotrust (22 Juli 2014)

Naja bei 5 Hz wären (wenn ich eine lineare Rampe nehme) noch immer 1,875g drinnen, das sind aber natürlich keine 20 aber für "grammgenau" zu viel. Was hast du denn für eine Pumpe?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Bei SEW gibt es einen Frequenzeingang, da könnte man evtl etwas mit den Technologiefunktionen der 1200er spielen.
Vielleicht gibt es so etwas auch bein deinen Umrichter, das du den wie eine Art Schrittmotor ansteuerst.

Bei KEB könnte man zb. eine interne Zeit im Umrichter nutzen.

Das sind alles nur so Gedankenspiele.


----------



## zako (22 Juli 2014)

Was steht im p1300?
Wenn Du reine U/f Kennlinie fährst ohne Schlupfkompensation etc. dann bekommst Du eine lastabhängige Drehzahl. Ggf. hat das Gel auch nicht immer die gleiche Viskosität.

Wenn Du nicht gerade einen 120Watt - Antrieb hast, dann funktioniert die geberlose Vectorregelung am besten (p1300= 20). Dann aber eine stehende (und drehende) Messung davor machen, weil die von der Korrektheit der Motorparameter lebt.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Naja bei 5 Hz wären (wenn ich eine lineare Rampe nehme) noch immer 1,875g drinnen, das sind aber natürlich keine 20 aber für "grammgenau" zu viel. Was hast du denn für eine Pumpe?




Die Schnecke ist direkt an der Motorwelle und der Zulauf der Schnecke  ist auch direkt an einem 1000L behälter. Daher zieht sich die Schnecke das Gel selber aus dem Fass.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei SEW gibt es einen Frequenzeingang, da könnte man evtl etwas mit den Technologiefunktionen der 1200er spielen.
> Vielleicht gibt es so etwas auch bein deinen Umrichter, das du den wie eine Art Schrittmotor ansteuerst.
> 
> Bei KEB könnte man zb. eine interne Zeit im Umrichter nutzen.
> ...



Das geht leider bei diesem einfachen Umrichter nicht.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

zako schrieb:


> Was steht im p1300?
> Wenn Du reine U/f Kennlinie fährst ohne Schlupfkompensation etc. dann bekommst Du eine lastabhängige Drehzahl. Ggf. hat das Gel auch nicht immer die gleiche Viskosität.
> 
> Wenn Du nicht gerade einen 120Watt - Antrieb hast, dann funktioniert die geberlose Vectorregelung am besten (p1300= 20). Dann aber eine stehende (und drehende) Messung davor machen, weil die von der Korrektheit der Motorparameter lebt.




P1300 = 0
Die Regelungsart kann ich nur von 0-3 einstellen

0= Lineare Kennlinie (Standardfall)
2= Quadratische Kennlinie
3= Programmierbare Kennlinie


----------



## zako (22 Juli 2014)

... okay, G1*1*0 und nicht G1*2*0 (wer lesen kann ist deutlich im Vorteil ).

Wir gehen doch jetzt davon aus, dass der Motor nicht die gewünschten Umdrehungen macht. Gründe hierfür wurden in den einzelnen Beiträgen genannt, wobei mein Ansatz ist, dass eine reine U/f- Kennlinie herfür zu ungenau ist.
Wenn man nun einen Antrieb verwendet, der positionieren kann, hättest Du gewonnen (z.B. SINAMICS G120  mit CU250, oder S110, S120).

Bei einer U/f- Kennlinie fällt mir nur noch die Möglichkeit ein, mehr Spannungsboost zu geben (p1310), und/oder die Schlupfkompensation zu aktivieren. Das könnte zur Verbesseung beitragen.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Ja positionieren wäre toll. Leider nicht möglich.

Okay ich werde es ausprobieren und das Ergebnis hier posten. Allerdings erst in den nächsten paar Tagen, denn heute schaff ich es nicht mehr...

Ich nehme jedoch gerne noch weitere Vorschläge an


----------



## MasterOhh (22 Juli 2014)

Feindosieren ohne Servo, da wurde wohl wieder am falschen Ende gespart. Wenn du keine Rückkopplung bekommst wie sich der Motor wirklich dreht wird es wohl sehr schwierig werden auf deine geforderte Genauigkeit zu kommen.
Hast du keine Möglichkeit da irgendetwas nachzurüsten? Muss ja nicht gleich ein Geber sein. Ein Ini mit 2-4 Schaltnocken auf der Welle würde ja vieleicht schon reichen um halbwegs die wirklichen Umdrehungen der Pumpe zu erfassen.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Leider nein. Der Kunde hatte damals so ein System und will jetzt das gleiche. "Und was damals geklappt hat, muss doch heute auch so gehen"


----------



## PN/DP (22 Juli 2014)

Dann muß er es genau so bauen wie "damals".

Harald


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

wäre auch interessant zu wissen was "damals" war also welche SPS und welcher Antrieb


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Da habe ich leider keine Daten drüber ^^


----------



## MasterOhh (22 Juli 2014)

Das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist, dass der alte Motor noch ein Getriebe hatte. Wenn du die Drehzahl untersetzt, wirken sich kleine Drehzahlschwankungen am Ende weniger aus. Außerdem muss der Antrieb weniger Moment erzeugen -> weniger Schlupf.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Also werde ich definitiv die Schlupfkompensation einschalten und beobachten  wie die werte sich verändern.

Danke schön für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juli 2014)

wenn du dich bei den Helfenden bedanken möchtest, darfst du bei denen auch den Button



	

		
			
		

		
	
     drücken


----------



## miami (22 Juli 2014)

Bei Hoch- und Rücklaufzeiten von 0,0 und 0,1 s kannst Du den Umrichter auch ausbauen und durch einen Schütz und den Motor durch einen mit niedrigerer Nenndrehzahl ersetzen.
So kannst Du die Dosierung doch gar nicht richtig kontrollieren. 
Die Tipps mit Spannungsboost und Schlupfkompensation laufen meines Erachtens in Leere, wenn Du ohne Rampe 400 ms fährst. 
Die Ausgangsfrequenz springt ja sofort auf den Sollwert, wie soll da ein Boost wirken? 
Die U/f Reglung und die Schlupfkompensation sind geeignet für Antriebe mit konstanten oder sich mäßig ändernden Last, aber sicherlich nicht für eine solche Positionierung/Dosierung.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

miami schrieb:


> Bei Hoch- und Rücklaufzeiten von 0,0 und 0,1 s kannst Du den Umrichter auch ausbauen und durch einen Schütz und den Motor durch einen mit niedrigerer Nenndrehzahl ersetzen.
> So kannst Du die Dosierung doch gar nicht richtig kontrollieren.
> Die Tipps mit Spannungsboost und Schlupfkompensation laufen meines Erachtens in Leere, wenn Du ohne Rampe 400 ms fährst.
> Die Ausgangsfrequenz springt ja sofort auf den Sollwert, wie soll da ein Boost wirken?
> Die U/f Reglung und die Schlupfkompensation sind geeignet für Antriebe mit konstanten oder sich mäßig ändernden Last, aber sicherlich nicht für eine solche Positionierung/Dosierung.



Ich sags nochmal: die Mechanik steht. Da darf ich nichts dran verändern.

sagen wir mal wir fahren 10 Hz. dann ist die Dosierzeit bei 1,333s.
was könnte ich deiner meinung dann verändern?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Mal in eine ganz andere Richtung gedacht:
Was ist das für ein "Gel"?
Wie viel wiegt ein Tropfen davon, der aus der Dosiereinrichtung austritt?
Wenn der Tropfen schon schwerer ist, wie deine Toleranz, kannst du das Vergessen.
Beispiel:
Du dosierst immer 1,333s.
Beim ersten mal bleibt ein halber Tropfen an der Dosiereinrichtung hängen,
jetzt dosierst Du die nächste Portion mit 1,333s,
und der halbe Tropfen vom letzten mal ist hier jetzt dabei.
und Diesmal bleibt kein halber Tropfen mehr an der Dosiereinrichtung mehr hängen,
weil das jetzt gerade die Menge ist, die noch abtropft.
Also hast du hier schonmal +/- 1,5 Tropfen Differenz.
Wenn diese Differenz höher ist wie deine erhoffte Dosiergenauigkeit,
dann kannst Du am FU einstellen was du willst, das bekommste so nicht in den griff.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Da hast du vollkommen recht. das ist das Gel was in Kühlpads drin ist. Das blaue.
Wie schon erwähnt ist eine genauigkeit von +/- 2 bis 3 gramm erlaubt.
Wie schwer ein tropfen ist habe ich noch nie ausgemessen aber er liegt auch definitv in der toleranz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Boegge schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider keine Daten drüber ^^



Wenn du da nichts hast, wird es schwer, ist das wirklich so gewesen das der Kunde das 
mit einen FU und einer (sagen wir mal) langsamen Steuerung, ohne Regelung gemacht
hat.

Nicht das er etwas gebastelt hat und du sollst mal irgendwie das hinbekommen. Meines
erachtens, wird das mit einer Hochpräzisen Zeit gemacht, da fällt die Steuerung raus.
Oder es wird wie geschrieben über eine Posi gemacht.

Es gibt auch Hochpräzise Zeitrelais, ich kenne das von Leimdossierungen, diese Zeitrelais
wurden dann auch von der SPS angesteuert, für die genauigkeit, sorgte dann das Relais.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juli 2014)

S7 löst doch die s5t-Zeiten "nur" in 10ms Schritten auf. 
Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Ja da war definitv einer drin. Ich habe die alte Steuerung gesehen.
Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen.
Tut mir Leid.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Verpolt schrieb:


> S7 löst doch die s5t-Zeiten "nur" in 10ms Schritten auf.
> Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?




Nein die s5t zeiten sind in 1ms schritte aufgelöst. je nach Zykluszeit kann das natürlich im ms bereich schwanken.


----------



## miami (22 Juli 2014)

Boegge schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal: die Mechanik steht. Da darf ich nichts dran verändern.
> 
> sagen wir mal wir fahren 10 Hz. dann ist die Dosierzeit bei 1,333s.
> was könnte ich deiner meinung dann verändern?


Wenn du so langsam fährst wird evt. dein Motor nicht (ausreichend) gekühlt. Auch sind die Rundlaufeigenschaften schlechter.
Du kannst aber mal versuchen, ob es sich verbessert.
Gib mal 10 s als Hoch- und Rücklaufzeit ein, bei 10 Hz sind das dann je 2 s Rampe.
Schau mal, ob das nicht schon zu viel fördert, ggf. kann die Rücklauframe 0 sein, wenn das Gel den Motor zuverlässig schnell abstoppt.

PS: Muss jetzt weg, kann also heute nicht mehr posten.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Kommt auch auf meine to do liste


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juli 2014)

Klar, man kann auch wegen einer Dosieranlage die Atomuhr nachbauen...
aber ob es sinn macht? :sm5:


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Juli 2014)

Hast du denn eher das Problem das zu wenig kommt (überwiegend) oder zuviel. Oder hält sich das die Waage. Wenn ich das gerade richtig in Erinnerung habe sind zwei von deinen regelmäßigen Abweichungen fast genau zwei Portionen. Besteht hier evtl wirklich eine Kausalität ? Das was bei Portion a fehlt ist bei b zuviel ? Denke du weißt wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Nein das kann man so nicht sagen. Dies sind 10 dosierungen nacheinander:
1: 100,9g
2: 101,6g
3: 106,3g
4: 103,1g
5: 101,3g
6:  94,7g
7: 100,9g
8: 102,1g
9:  78,9g
10: 98,6g

hätte ich jetzt weiter gemacht, wären weitere willkürliche werte gekommen um 100g gekommen und dann mal wieder ausreißer mit +/- 8 oder sogar 20g


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Da sind ja Schwankungen über 20%, das ist schon eine Menge.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Juli 2014)

Sieht aber so aus als wären die schlimmeren der Ausreißer nach unten. Ist sichergestellt das immer Medium da ist ? Wie groß sind die pausen ?


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

ja und genau das ist mein Problem!!!


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

das Medium ist immer da und einheitlich in der schnecke und du hast recht, die schlimmeren ausreißer sind immer unten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Wenn du noch einmal über einen INI am Motor nachdenkst und doch eine Technologiefunktionen
der 1200 nutzt, wäre doch dein Problem sehr einfach in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

ich kann nirgendswo einen Ini anbringen um die Welle zu messen etc. Baulich nicht möglich!
Außerdem würde der Kunde das nicht bezahlen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Einen INI montieren würde ich mal auf 250,-- ansetzen, tagelang erfolglos etwas zu testen, 
wird unbezahlbar. 

Naja, dann doch noch einmal zur bestehenden Anlage, die darfst du dir nicht anschauen oder
die gibt es nicht mehr?


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

:lol: 

doch die gibt es noch. aber was soll ich da sehen?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Juli 2014)

Wie der alte Motor / Pumpe angetrieben wird. Ob Getriebe dazwischen oder woher sonst dein Problem kommen könnte.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Die ganze Anlage ist baugleich. Gleicher Motor, gleiche schnecke, alles gleich.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

wir hatten auch mal meine steuerung an der alten anlage. da waren genau die gleichen fehler auf der anlage wie auf der neuen.
Daher wird das an der neuen steuerung liegen.


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

Gleicher FU, gleiche SPS?
Warum dann so Aufwendig?

Parameter aus den FU auslesen und in den anderen spielen.
Das gleiche für das Program auf der Steuerung.

Und fertig ist die Laube, oder?


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Nein die Steuerung ist eine komplett andere


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

:roll: Sivuel zum thema "Alles gleich"
Was war da vorher für eine Steuerung verbaut?


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

das "alles gleich" bezog sich auf die mechanik 

hier mal ein foto von der alten steuerung:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Die S7-1200 ist keine schlechte Steuerung und für viele Dinge auch ausreichend.  

Aber wenn die andere Steuerung etwas nutzt, was bei der 1200er nicht vorhanden ist,
kannst  du lange basteln. 

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe steuerst du auch über USS, das kann auch verzögern.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

ich habe die USS verbindung schon gekappt und steuer direkt über DI/DO auf den Frequenzumrichter, weil das auch meine erste vermutung war.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Juli 2014)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das bei der alten Anlage funktiert hat. Allerdings bin ich über die 20% Genaugkeit schon erstaunt. Wie soll das bei einer so kleinen Dosierzeit besser funktionieren? Alleine die Mechanik bringt schon einen Fehler mit. Ich denke dabei spontan an das "Losbrechmoment" und an eine gewisse "Trägheit".

Ok, der Aufbau steht wohl fest. Ansonsten hätte ich eine Dosierpumpe vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

Das losbrechmoment mit der trägheit müsste doch auch immer gleich sein oder nicht?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Juli 2014)

Wie genau ist den die alte Anlage ? Ist das ein Wunsch das die neue besser wird oder ist die alte wirklich so exakt ? Läuft die alte eher mit fMax oder fMin ?


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

also die alte ist auch so um die +/-2g genau. das habe ich gesehen. 
ich schätze die läuft so auf 20Hz. max 25Hz


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

aber bei der Alten würde ich fast darauf typen das die den Motor direkt ansteuert, also keine Steuerung/FU Lösung ist.
Zumindest schaut das auf dem Bild für mich so aus.


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

rechts unter der metallabdeckung mit den 6 knöpfen ist der FU drunter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Juli 2014)

Boegge schrieb:


> Das losbrechmoment mit der trägheit müsste doch auch immer gleich sein oder nicht?


Trägheit ja, Losbrechmoment (vielleicht?) nicht. Besonders bei so kleinen Drehzahlen/Leistungen halte ich es für fraglich, wann sich das Ding in Bewegung setzt. Und dann schaltet es ja auch gleich wieder ab und läuft etwas unkontrolliert nach? Auf www.viscotec.de sind leider auch keine Geheimnisse veröffentlicht. Eventuell wird der Motor beim Abschalten auch abgebremst (elektrisch).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Unter umständen ist die Steuerung, wo immer auch diese sitzt, wesentlich schneller als
eine 1200er.


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

schaut von außen so aus ?


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> schaut von außen so aus ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 24995




Ja! das ist sie


----------



## wiesel187 (22 Juli 2014)

Na beide in der gleichen Firma !!! 
Oder noch besser Kunde und Lieferant  ROFLMAO !!

Grüße


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

Hmmmmm,

Die multifunktionale Viscodos II eignet sich z.B. für Exzenterschnecken­, Drehkolben- oder Schlauchpumpen und kommt ohne Durchflussmesser aus. Das geförderte Volumen wird genau durch die Anzahl der Umdrehungen oder per Winkelgradänderung definiert. Nach der Kalibrierung und Eingabe der Dosier- oder Fördermenge errechnet die Steuerung die erforderliche Umdrehungszahl. Die Phasenverschiebung zwischen Strom und Spannung zeigt die Anzahl der Umdrehungen an und der Antrieb kann entsprechend positioniert werden. Neben der Menge lässt sich auch die Geschwindigkeit oder Beschleunigung eingeben, bei Abfüllungen auch ein Rückzug am Dosierende. Die Steuerung ist leicht zu installieren, auch nachträglich in bestehende Anlagen.

vielleicht ist der G110 in Verbindung mit der S7-1200 hier nicht die richtige Wahl 

Der Artikel hier bestärkt mich da etwas.
Das ist ein homogenes auf sich abgestimmtes System und Du hast jetzt leider die A*Karte das du was Zusammengefummeltes in die gleiche Qualitätsliga bringen musst


----------



## Boegge (22 Juli 2014)

erstmal vielen dank für eure hilfe

ich mach nun feierabend und werde mich morgen weiter mit dem sch**** auseinander setzen


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

falls du sie brauchst:
die Anleitung zum AltSystem 

Anhang anzeigen Viscotec Dosing Control Operating Manual .pdf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Wenn du das mit einer 1200er erreichen möchtest was die alte Steuerung bietet, 
wirst du so lange Programmieren und testen, das du für den Stundenlohn gleich
eine S120 mit Servo montieren kannst. Ich wünsche viel Spaß und ein gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juli 2014)

Ich würde mir zumindest als Basis die ganzen Parameter der alten Steuerung aufschreiben, sodenn es noch möglich ist.

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Umrichter mit dem du kontrollierte Rampen fahren kannst. Wenn du ein Diagramm mit der Zeit auf der X-Achse und den Umdrehungen auf der Y-Achse zeichnest, ist die Fläche unter der Kennlinie deine dosierte Menge. Die alte Steuerung hat dazu einen extra Parameter ml pro Umdrehung.

Mit U/f-Kennlinie wird man das bei den kurzen Zeiten nur zufällig in der Genauigkeit hinbekommen. Und die alte Steuerung hat dann noch so Dinge wie kurz rückwärtsfahren nach Ende der Dosierung um ein Nachtropfen zu verhindern.


----------



## ChristophD (22 Juli 2014)

also in der Anleitung sind einige Diagramme zu den Rampen des Dosieres und die relevanten Parameter die eine Rolle spielen.
Eventuell helfen diese Werte weiter, obwohl ich der Meinung bin hier wäre ein EinfachServo die bessere Lösung als der G110 + S71200.


----------



## miami (23 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du das mit einer 1200er erreichen möchtest was die alte Steuerung bietet,
> wirst du so lange Programmieren und testen, das du für den Stundenlohn gleich
> eine S120 mit Servo montieren kannst. Ich wünsche viel Spaß und ein gutes Gelingen.


Da würde ich doch einen SINAMICS V90 vorziehen, den mit der Pulsschnittstelle der S7-1200 ansteuern ( wie hier ).
Dürfte günstiger als ein S120 mit Servo sein.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 Juli 2014)

Warum nicht G120 ? Der kann doch geberlose Vektorregelung, das dürfte für dein Problem weitestgehend ausreichen
Wie hoch ist die Antriebsleistung ?? Eventuell haben wir einen passenden G120 inner Ecke rumliegen


----------



## miami (29 Juli 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Warum nicht G120 ?


Weil man mit S7-1200 und SINAMICS V90 positionieren kann und damit die gestellte Aufgabe technologisch in den Griff bekommen kann/sollte.
Beim G120 kann man zwar auch mit der CU250S-2 positionieren, das dürfte aber teurer sein.
Und die geberlose Vektorregelung ist zwar besser als nur U/f, kann aber sicherlich nicht die Dynamik erreichen, die mit Geber möglich ist.
Außerdem ist sie auch nur eine Drehzahl- und keine Positionsregelung.

Mir ist nicht klar, wie es dem Themenstarter hilft, wenn Du einen Umrichter rum liegen hast.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 Juli 2014)

miami schrieb:


> Und die geberlose Vektorregelung ist zwar besser als nur U/f, kann aber sicherlich nicht die Dynamik erreichen, die mit Geber möglich ist.
> Außerdem ist sie auch nur eine Drehzahl- und keine Positionsregelung.


Ne seh ich nicht so. Ich habe gehört, daß die wohl recht gut sein soll. Auf +/- 1 Umdrehung genau auf jeden Fall. Damit wird er bestimmt dosieren können. Er sollte allerdings am Besten auch diesen "Rücklauf" implementieren, so wie des in der originalen Dosieranlage eingerichtet war.



> Mir ist nicht klar, wie es dem Themenstarter hilft, wenn Du einen Umrichter rum liegen hast.


Weiß nicht was Du von mir willst ? Wenn er den G120 kurzfristig erwerben will, dann weiß er wo er einen kriegt.


----------



## miami (29 Juli 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Ne seh ich nicht so. Ich habe gehört, daß die wohl recht gut sein soll. Auf +/- 1 Umdrehung genau auf jeden Fall. Damit wird er bestimmt dosieren können.


Ich denke das wirst Du nur bei halbwegs konstanter Last schaffen. Außerdem wird bei dieser Anwendung ja schon nach etwas mehr als 100 ms wieder abgeschaltet. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da die Regelung schon ausgeregelt hat. 



Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was Du von mir willst ? Wenn er den G120 kurzfristig erwerben will, dann weiß er wo er einen kriegt.


Ich will nichts von Dir!  Hab' das einfach nicht als Angebot (an Boegge) verstanden.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 Juli 2014)

miami schrieb:


> Außerdem wird bei dieser Anwendung ja schon nach etwas mehr als 100 ms wieder abgeschaltet. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da die Regelung schon ausgeregelt hat.


Das ist natürlich richtig. Ich staune immer wieder, was mit so proprietär entwickelter quasi analoger Technik alles geht, was man mit heutigen volldigitalisierten Standard-Komponenten nicht oder nur unzureichend nachbauen kann.
Allerdings würde ja möglicherweise ein Feldversuch mit der geberlosen Vektorregelung eine Klarheit darüber bringen wie weit man damit kommt.


----------



## miami (29 Juli 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ja möglicherweise ein Feldversuch mit der geberlosen Vektorregelung eine Klarheit darüber bringen wie weit man damit kommt.


Ja, wäre super. Aber beim Endkunden zu forschen ist meist ziemlich unentspannt.


----------

